# Received THE Colt from Toddy



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

After shooting the Mule frame and absolutely loving it, I contacted Toddy to see if he had a Colt for sale, or if he would be willing to make one for me. He replied that he had the original Colt that he would be willing to part with. A price was agreed upon and payment was sent. Last week, the beautiful original Colt with burlap micarta scales arrived in my mail box.

I already love the way she feels in my hands. She has been banded with 1842s and is one darn fine shooter!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I agree with you Toddy is a super craftsmen of slingshots.~~You should feel honored you have his very first colt Made..

Enjoy my friend..ya know going to want too see some shooting.....
~AKAOldmiser


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I do believe I need to do a shooting video with it. May have to wait a bit as I am headed out of town next week for work.


----------

